# Spanish horse



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

These are only the good photos of Chirnea, she is a purebred Spanish horse believe it or not her colt was on here a while ago, Ill try and dig it up. bUt I would really like a critique on her?


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/wow-look-bad-you-19056/ 
The thread about her colt.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

What are you planning to do with her?


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

At the moment I'm just doing flat work with her as she has no saddle that fits her. She is being put back in to foal ether later this year or early next year. She is not my horse so please don't tell me not to breed her, not my choice.


----------



## CallaHorse (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful, rounded hindquarters. Good length and curvature to her back, love how it flows right into her croup with no awkward breaks. Neck is lacking muscle but that could hopefully be helped with more riding. Great angle to the shoulder, I would imagine this gives her wonderful gaits. She looks nice and trim, with no sagging gut despite having had a foal, which means she is in touch with her belly muscles (so important for collection!).

Only cons I can see are that her front legs appear a little short, but perhaps it is just the camera angle, and also that her hind legs are somewhat camped out behind her, but they tend to stand that way when they're in heat so that could be why. Her croup is higher than her withers which may make it tricky to draw herself in and collect, but she is Spanish and they are legendary at dressage so I'm guessing it's not a problem. 

I know she isn't your horse, so you may have no control over this other part but just want to throw in my observation  :

Assuming she is a normal, healthy horse and not being treated for founder or anything of the like, I don't care for the way her feet are trimmed. All her toes look too short to me. Her front feet appear strained at the pastern joint, and all 4 pasterns look too upright (her hinds almost completely so). 

Having her hooves this upright most likely shortens her strides (breakover point comes sooner), and I would be a little concerned that this would cause strain in the front pastern joints and/or bruising in the toes if she is ridden often or jumped. Not an issue for light flatwork, just something to keep in mind if you start jumping or purchase her, or if you're able to influence the farrier. 

Hope that helps, and best of luck! She is a beautiful mare. Dapple grey is my absolute favorite coloring!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. Well she constantly stands, almost parked out. Unless she has been trained to do this, it tells me she has some kind of a problem or is possibly in pain somewhere. If she were not parked out behind, she'd be very bum-high. She toes out in all four feet. She is very downhill. She is also back at the knee. Her neck lacks a whole lot of muscle and is set on high. She has a sharp wither, which would look better if her neck were improved. Her hoofs do need to be left longer at the toe. Her head is a bit large for her body, but wouldn't look so bad if she had a decent neck. Her forearm is short, compared to her canons. She also lacks muscle in the rear.

I find her definitely not breeding quality, as is borne out by the foal she already produced. I'd like to see that foal as he grows. He did look a bit odd to me, although foals can change a lot. She has a sweet face and a kind eye. Pretty colour too. 

Lizzie


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

By "Spanish" horse do you mean PRE (Andalusian)? If so she is not very quality Andy stock... she is a beautiful mare, don't get me wrong, but I would not breed her if I was an Andy breeder. Her neck has no crest definition and her neck ties in very high to boot so she looks like she has no neck. One of the things I notice about Andys are their thick crests and nice stocky build. This mare... well... beautiful as she is, she just does not conformationally suit an Andy. If she were standing square I think she'd be a touch sickle-hocked as well, and built downhill. I love her rump though. Looks powerful! Her color is to die for also. Is she between 8-10 yrs old? How tall is she?









^ Andalusian


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

She is 8 I'm pretty sure. Her neck is that way because she is only just being brought back in to work after and injury that made her unsound for almost a year I'm pretty sure. She is also about 15hh-15.1hh. She also doesn't stand like that normally. I'll try and take some more of her soon. She is going darker seeing as summer is coming. :mrgreen: She does have something wrong with her front legs but I really cant remember what it is. She is PRE I'm fair sure. She was also NSW (australian state) Andy mare champion.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Ellieandrose said:


> She is 8 I'm pretty sure. Her neck is that way because she is only just being brought back in to work after and injury that made her unsound for almost a year I'm pretty sure. She is also about 15hh-15.1hh. She also doesn't stand like that normally. I'll try and take some more of her soon. She is going darker seeing as summer is coming. :mrgreen: She does have something wrong with her front legs but I really cant remember what it is. She is PRE I'm fair sure. She was also NSW (australian state) Andy mare champion.


Is it weird I guessed her age based on her color? Lol  You said she's getting darker as summer is coming... are you in a part of the world that has summer in the late months of the year?? Our winter season is coming! I'll gladly go where you are! Lol

PRE is Andalusian I'm pretty sure... I don't know a lot about Spanish horses although I LOVE watching them if I get the chance. What made her unsound? Do you know?


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in Australia You wouldn't think that were going in to summer tho, it snowed yesterday...
Haha, I'd love you to try and guess my mares age then.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm... I think your horse may be between 8 and 10 as well. That's a bit tougher though!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

She is turning 9 next week. Haha. Thats her in her winter woolies though.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Ellieandrose said:


> She is turning 9 next week. Haha. Thats her in her winter woolies though.


Oh okay! I didn't guess older because I could see quite a bit of dapples still and her legs are fairly dark. I can't really tell she's woolly though! She's a cutie


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a poor representation of any Spanish breed I know of. The neck is set low at the tie to the wither and it would almost make a ewe neck. Her neck is weedy and thin. I thought "hatchet neck" but that is brought on by injury.. this is genetic. The withers are high and knife like.. will be difficult to find a saddle to fit. they do not carry well into the back. 

The head is large and heavy looking. The topline as it carries into the hindquarters is OK but the hind quarters are undersized and they are decidedly higher than the forequarters.. she is VERY downhill and is (will b e) difficult to collect for any of the flashy gaits of the Spanish horses I have seen.

She has a high stifle and a long gaskin with hocks set too far back. The rear cannon is set back under the hock as well.. which is not desirable. 

Her pasterns are large, short and coarse.. and from her stance she appears to be trying to take pressure off her rear heels and hocks. 

She has high knees and she is not only a bit back at the knee but she is tied in at the knee. Her feet look short and clubby.

Her shoulder is steep but is open at the point of shoulder so it is balanced. 

I like this mare's color (and I would have guessed under 10 for age based on color). She also does not look "hot" or difficult to live with. She does look sore.. maybe ringbone or something going on with her. IMO she has too many faults to be a broodmare. Looks like she might be a fun horse to learn on and from.. trail ride and so forth.


----------

